# Dude vapes semen...



## Rude Rudi (31/1/19)

Let’s hope and pray this does not become a thing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi (31/1/19)

That end of the month when the vape juice is running low... must make a plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Neal (31/1/19)

He is doing us all a favour. If he is eradicating that gene pool we shall all benefit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (31/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (31/1/19)

This gives new meaning to the common diy term “shake n vape”...maybe he misunderstood the recipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 25


----------



## Neal (31/1/19)

Jp1905 said:


> This gives new meaning to the common diy term “shake n vape”...maybe he misunderstood the recipe?



Perhaps he has misunderstood our thread _"what's in your hand right now"..._

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 19


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/19)

Ummm kind sir there is something on your mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (31/1/19)

This dude... he's not our dude, is he?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B (1/2/19)

Jp1905 said:


> This gives new meaning to the common diy term “shake n vape”...maybe he misunderstood the recipe?


End result is probably a 80/20

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/2/19)

New meaning to the term 'mouth feel' then...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Cornelius (1/2/19)

Siff Bliks3m!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/2/19)

So in my quest to find some random funny pic or meme to put here, Google pops up this gem...











WTF?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (1/2/19)

Bet chicks who swallow will love this flavor!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Humbolt (1/2/19)

Gives new meaning to the term Blowjob

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/2/19)

CRINGE CRINGE CRINGE

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ruwaid (1/2/19)

Dude....its desk check....not d!ck check!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/2/19)

Multifunction "vape juice" can be used as hair gel

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marek_710 (1/2/19)

Bear Grills - Juice Range

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/2/19)

Yaaaaa shame times are tough for this poor guy.
But since it seems like he enjoys some spunk I rate we all start a donation fund for this guy and start botteling up our semen to ship it to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/2/19)

Ultimate DIY 
*starts calculating savings*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Humbolt (1/2/19)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yaaaaa shame times are tough for this poor guy.
> But since it seems like he enjoys some spunk I rate we all start a donation fund for this guy and start botteling up our semen to ship it to him.






I'm ready!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/2/19)

Also this is not an official Wiener Vape Co flavor... please stop sending PM's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 14


----------



## Raindance (1/2/19)

Suck my mod all of a sudden has a new meaning...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr (1/2/19)

This is just wrong on soooooo many levels

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/19)

I can only imagine the flavour description.
Manly taste on the inhale with a taste of nut on the exhale

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (2/2/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> So in my quest to find some random funny pic or meme to put here, Google pops up this gem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why aliens will never visit us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (2/2/19)

Adephi said:


> This is why aliens will never visit us.


On the map of the universe we are in that region marked “ beyond this point there be @$$holes”.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (2/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. B (3/2/19)

New Concentrate Idea:

C*cktus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

